# Shipping Photo Prints



## photoave (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm launching my photography website next month and will be selling prints of my nature and fine art photography through it. However, I'm still a bit unsure about the best way to ship my prints. Anyone care to share how they ship their prints? I'll be selling mostly 8x10-ish through 13x19 sizes. I was originally going to use an oversized envelope-type mailer for the 8x10 sized prints and put the print inside two pieces of cardboard, but I don't want anything to get bent when mailed.

Any input is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Kenny32 (Jun 8, 2008)

They sell cardboard mailers as well...

Also you might want to look into Toploaders...which are hard plastic, and protect them very well.


----------

